# MSG: Do you want to upgrade to the new uber app version?



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I get this msg.

Does anyone know if this upgraded app is better, or should I stay with the old version?

Thanks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The app updates all the time. I try to wait at least 3 days before I do any app updates. At some point if you don't update the app it will stop working properly.

The message you are seeing is something new Uber built into their app trying to get people to update quicker.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The app updates all the time. I try to wait at least 3 days before I do any app updates. At some point if you don't update the app it will stop working properly.
> 
> The message you are seeing is something new Uber built into their app trying to get people to update quicker.


Yup, I keep auto-updates off in case they have glitches.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Cut said:


> Yup, I keep auto-updates off in case they have glitches.


Same here. It is the only app on my phone which requires me to give it permission to update each and every time. Their reputation for technological blunders precedes them.


----------

